# ?? Bands for Black Lace Satenettes



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have one pair of black lace satenettes. I just banded their first set of young with a pair of old aluminum racing pigeon bands but am affraid in time they may cause problems on the feathered legs. 

What size bands should I use when banding these birds. The hen is show quality and I may show some of these young...

Mark/Ace


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i would like too know too ..


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

they use size 9mm NPA bands.


----------

